# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP >  وسط چین کردن صفحه در asp.net

## hassan_kahrizy

بسمه تعالی
سلام علیکم
یک صفحه وب دارم که با asp طراحی شده و باید آن را وسط چین کنم
اما خیلی نامرتبه 
چه راهی را توصیه می کنید که اگر رزولوشن صفحه بزرگتر از 800*600بود صفحه در وسط قرار بگیرد
ممنون می شم :flower:  :flower:

----------


## M-Gheibi

> وسط چین کردن صفحه در *asp.net*





> یک صفحه وب دارم که با *asp* طراحی شده


آخرش چی شد؟
به هر حال این موضوع ربطی به ASP نداره. شما با استفاده از تگ های HTML این کار رو باید انجام بدید:
&lt;p align="center">Your Text&lt;/P>

----------


## hassan_kahrizy

بسمه نتعالی
سلام دوست عزیز 
منظورم وسط چین table بود
که البته حل شد
با تشکر

----------


## nasr

من هم همین مشکل را دارم

میشه بگید چطور میشه یه Table را گذاشت وسط صفحه؟

----------


## kashaneh

دوست عزیز به نمونه توجه کن


<table align="center">
    <tr>
        <td>&nbsp;</td>
    </tr>
</table>

----------


## meysamdalipour

اگه دایو بود چی . راستش زدم ولی این align="center جواب نداد . البته بعضی موقع ها جواب می ده ولی بعضی مواقع دیگر نه . 
واقعا موندم چی کار باید بکنم . دیگه خسته شدم از این تگ ها

----------


## zahra hadianfard

کد دایو در صفحه کد نویس 
</center>   < div>    <center>
بنویسید درست میشه

----------


## nasr

از تگ center استفاده کنید

<center>
table.....
</center>

----------


## zahra hadianfard

کد دایو در صفحه کد نویس 
</center>   < div>    <center>
بنویسید درست میشه

----------

